# graco 1095 problem



## Mopaint (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Guys, I have been spraying with airless rigs for 35 years and never had this problem, no matter what I store it in after cleaning,( blue stuff, mineral spirits, water, k-1,) I have tried it all the ball is stuck when I go to use it again after sitting more than 1 week. Utah is a very hot dry climate so that can't be helping. This has done this since day one. The only way to free the ball is shove a garden hose up the intake. Then I hear a snap and the machine is up and running otherwise flawlessly. Does anyone else have this problem? I bought a new 495 as a back up rig and it doesn't happen. Why can't Graco fix this problem. It even tells you in the manual to tap on it with a hammer to free the ball. That doesn't work with this rig. Any advice appreciated. I am tired of giving my rig an enema.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Have you tried taking it apart and cleaning/inspecting everything?


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

Hey Mopaint, I had that problem with my 490 this year when I started using it again. Every time, if the machine would sit for a little bit the ball would get stuck. Some times whacking it with a hammer set it free but usually what I did was take a hammer, knock the fluid section loose, pull out the ball and seat and clean it all off, worked fine the rest of the day. after doing that for like 2 weeks straight it has finally stopped doing this.


----------



## Mopaint (Oct 17, 2007)

thanks I will try that.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

This link has a pump schematic for the Graco Ultramax II 1095 

http://www.paintsprayerslv.com/Graco/Graco images/umax/umax iia 1095-1595/1095-1595 pump l.jpg


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

You can see there are two balls. 206 and 214. One or the other may be stuck with paint.


----------



## paintpro08 (Jun 21, 2008)

You can also check the seat, see if it has scratches.


----------



## Ken S. (Apr 18, 2007)

Common problem when using higher grade acrylic based products.

We have two SpeedFlows with that problem at times.
What I found: We try to flush with warm soapy water(Dawn-grease cutter), and flush with 5 gals. clean water. Then run in and keep/store with a glycol based "pump saver" in pump piston area.


----------



## Mopaint (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks, That link was helpful. We have hard water out here too. That doesn't help. MOPAINT


----------



## SPRAYERMAN (Jul 21, 2008)

*Clean it!*

You should try taking the foot off and cleaning the ball and maybe even use some emery cloth and polish the seat and make sure it's smooth.


----------



## super-painter (Jan 17, 2009)

*prime from the filter tower*

I will sometimes open the filter tower and pour water or thinner
in the botom part and put the filter back on and try it
that usually works for me
I have a graco ultra 600 plus

www.pattonspainting.com


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

That's the painters rap,when you hear that sound it time to work.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

johnpaint said:


> That's the painters rap,when you hear that sound it time to work.


You got that right. I just sprayed the trim on a 3700 sqft house yesterday, i love it. I remember the days when everything was brushed. What a time saver a good rig is.


----------



## JCM (Jan 6, 2009)

SPRAYERMAN said:


> You should try taking the foot off and cleaning the ball and maybe even use some emery cloth and polish the seat and make sure it's smooth.


X2 on that. I use polish compound and a rag. Also inspect the ball and replace if scratches are apparent. You can usually tell when the upper or lower ball is scratched by when you release the trigger and the sprayer makes another cycle. If it cycles downward you need a lower, if up then you need an upper ball (the lowers always go first). Never let your pump run dry it will kill your balls....lol like my ex-girlfriend


----------

